# Goat Poop Detectives, tell me what this is?



## Ping (Mar 15, 2008)

Saturday we brought home a Toggenburg first freshener and her 2-1/2 week old kid. He was banded the day we brought him home. He was given 2 ml of children's liquid Tylenol before the banding and four hours after the banding. He was given Bo-Se and Tetanus the Friday before. When we got him home we gave him 2-3 cc of Probios. Today his poop is large, green, slimy blobs with cottage cheese-like stuff that is orangish-pink in color. What does this mean? The above treatments are all he has had since birth. I was going to worm him this week and give him his first round of Corid. Is Ivermectin horse paste a good choice for him? He's being dam raised so will have exposure to adult parasites. Any thoughts on what's wrong with him and suggestions on treatment?
TIA


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Here ya go, sweetie: hope this helps:

http://goat-link.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=46&Itemid=75


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Is it mucus in the poo? Might be cocci?


----------



## Ping (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks beccachow. I just checked on him again and now it is pure liquid and yellow. It looks just like the pics, but that site says that should only be the first week. He's 2-1/2 weeks. Earlier it looked more like the solid poop picture only greener, but now it's pure yellow liquid. Before it had orangish-pink stuff with the texture of cottage cheese mixed with it. Should I give him some Pepto tonight or just wait and see? I'll be gone most of the day tomorrow and won't be able to watch him.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Do you have anyone who can watch him? Scouring babies can die from dehydration very quickly. I would treat him for cocci if he was mine.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Altho I have never had one that young with the diahrea you have described a couple cc pepto is not going to hurt. Might even clear it up in a day or two. 
Sulfadimethoxine from your vet could be your solution, first dose 1ml per 5lb then days 2-5 1ml per 10lb. If you mix it with your pepto it should do the trick. (orally)
I have treated diarhea in older babies eating too much minerals and this cleared them right up.
Hope he perks up for you! I wouldnt worm him till he's older.

I have heard that if its cocci it smells just horrible, not your run of the mill bad odor.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

how did the fecal check at the vet turned out?


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

What happened to my post here? I has been deleted. Do I have bad breath or something? 

Cocci poop is dark, stinky and really runny.

*Yellow really runny poop is bacterial.* 

Tetracycline orally has always worked for me when this happens.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Is the kid being fed by his mother? If not what are you feeding him? Has it changed from what he was getting where you bought him from? How runny is runny? Yellow poop seems pretty normal to me...he wont need to be wormed if he is getting milk from his mum...has she been wormed since the birth? If not then worm her not the kid. Sounds like he has had enough stuff shoved down his throat...


----------



## Ping (Mar 15, 2008)

Weird, a bunch of your replies have disappeared....?

I took a sample to the vet. By the time I took the sample though, it had firmed up to where it was formed but still soft and yellow. The vet hasn't got back to me yet. 

There is no bad odor. He is still on his dam and has been since birth. I'm going to worm the mother. She hasn't been wormed for six months! I understand that yellow poop is normal for the first 1-2 weeks but I just double checked his DOB and he is 22 days today. Can yellow poop last this long? I'm not so worried now that it's formed a bit but before it was pure liquid. I don't mean runny pudding. I mean water-like. His activity level is hard to judge since I'm comparing him to a 5-1/2 week old bottle-baby nubian, who is extreme high energy. The little guy sleeps a lot, but he does come out and play. Mom is super over protective so inhibits some of this playing. She won't let him near the nubian baby.

So, about worming. I've gotten so many different opinions. Goat Keeping 101 says to worm at 20 days. Is this too young? It also says to use an adult wormer on the kids if they are with the adult goats, which they are. So, that's why I was going to use Ivermectin horse paste. My understanding is that Valbazen is only for tapes and for only if the kids are away from adult goats. So, what wormer should I use for kids?


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I know we are in different countries....but, I never worm kids that are on their mum or bottle babies. We always worm the mums before 7 days after kidding. :shrug:
But I know y'll do worm your kids.


----------



## Ping (Mar 15, 2008)

Just got the results from the fecal and it's cocci. I didn't get to talk to the vet, but will this evening once the vet's out of surgery. My question now is, I've scheduled for him to be disbudded tomorrow. Should I cancel that? Also, my nubian doeling who has been in with him is six weeks old and I was going to treat her with her second 5-day course of Corid. Should I just treat her with the meds I'm going to get from the vet for the wether instead?


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

Do the babies have access to medicated feed? My babies start nibbling stuff before they are a week old and a good medicated feed (w/ coocci meds) is good to keep for them where moms cannot get to it. Get them from birth and they stay healthier.

If my babies are the least bit off when having issues like this, part of my treatment is to give a bolus of tetracycline in addition to any other treatment. There may be underlying issues we cannot see of a bacterial nature- why take a chance on something really small becoming great big by not treating?

Did the vet do any test to see whay bacteria is there? 

BTW> I use bovatec feed if I can get it.


----------

